# Turning living room windows into bay windows



## Kevin7 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi there! First time poster.

My girlfriend and I recently purchased a home, we get it in a week, so excited!

The windows upstairs have been replaced, but downstairs windows are older. They're currently fine but we will likely upgrade when we have the money. My girlfriend loves the idea of having a bay window, and I agree, I think it would look nice. I'm curious if anyone would have any idea if it may be possibly for us, by looking at the pictures. Since there's currently siding and such in between the windows, what would need to be done to install?


Thanks for any possible information, it's much appreciated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 19, 2015)

That 3 sided bump out on the front IS a bay window.

And  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## Kevin7 (Jul 19, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> That 3 sided bump out on the front IS a bay window.
> 
> And  to House Repair Talk!


 

Haha, thanks.

Well I clearly don't know my stuff, I guess what I'm asking then is a bay window without the sided bumps, we'd like the window to wrap the entire way around.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 19, 2015)

That would be a "Bow" window.


----------



## Kevin7 (Jul 19, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> That would be a "Bow" window.


 

Ah I was reading about bow windows as well, it seemed like bay was also an option. Bow look good as well, and are also what we were thinking of.

here's the bay window we were looking at, any information would be great.

http://www.northstarwindows.com/windows/bay-windows/


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I would just get 3 regular double hung replacement windows and put them in where the old ones were.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2015)

You would have to look at the framing and see what struture is holding up the roof.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you're going to find that those corners are holding up the bump-out's roof. Although a panoramic window sounds nice, it will significantly change the look of your house, and will require a good bit of engineering to install. Maybe you can just pick a window treatment that will let the maximum amount of sunshine in.

BTW:  to the site. If this is your first house, I recommend "keeping your powder dry", as after you move in, you will find plenty of projects to do and spend money on.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 23, 2015)

I tend to be a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to older houses and architecture.  I would leave the existing structure as is but replace the windows as needed to match.  I do think a nice window bench seat on the inside would be a great new addition to that space.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2015)

With a little re-struture you could likely squeeze in three wider windows


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 23, 2015)

Why would anyone want a better view of the street in front of their house and the traffic on it?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2015)

They want to show off the xmas tree.:banana:


----------

